# Recycling



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So worrying  The lady at the end, who said that her apple sauce container could be used again, was worrying. She did not even consider that she could make apple sauce herself and prevent the initial manufacture of that plastic container. Or that she could hunt around for apple sauce in a glass jar.

I buy as little plastic as I possibly can. One example is that I have just bought a new dog bed. In order to avoid plastic I have had to pay a lot more money for one made in Britain and made out of wool. Even then it has a waterproof membrane which is probably plastic. But at least it is stuffed with wool and has a woollen cover. You cannot give a sheep fleece away- how crazy is that? I would vote for adding a tax to products made out of anything that did not grow or live.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sadly making your own apple sauce is probably not good for the planet either Pat, Liz makes a lot of stuff at home and the amount of energy needed to make small batches is many times what a manufacturer uses, plus the cost is ridiculous.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, yes, it all comes down to cost in the end. Like my dog bed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Literally a drop in the proverbial and someone else's ocean Pat.

Just take a look down any supermarket isle and spot a non plastic item. We are surrounded by packaging that is suffocating us. It's a problem we have been aware of for 50+ years and personalities like Attenborough and Greeta are being ridiculed about. Theres little or no hope.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Can someone please tell me why people insist on drinking bottled water with all the cost and polution that causes my wife and one daughter never drink tap water my other daughter and i never drink it unless visting countries with unsafe mains water or the mains water is bad tasting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Marketing Bill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We used to re-use our water bottles, but unfortunately, you get a build of some green crap inside the bottle after a while, so we just buy bottled water now, fill them up a few times then bin them, fortunately, they are recyclable.

Part of the problem I think is down to advice that we have to drink so much every day to keep hydrated, I just drink if I'm thirsty, but how did we get on before this advice? supermarket shelves are full of water now, and we have a worldwide water shortage, no we don't it's all in bottles.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bilbaoman said:


> Can someone please tell me why people insist on drinking bottled water with all the cost and polution that causes my wife and one daughter never drink tap water my other daughter and i never drink it unless visting countries with unsafe mains water or the mains water is bad tasting.


100% with you on this.

We have multi use bottles in the car and one for the bikes, which we fill from home. When we are away abroad we always drink the local water (as you say, if safe to do so) with no fear nor favour. We keep a 2litre water jug in the MH fridge when away, so its always cool and fresh which is decanted from a 5 litre water carrier not the fresh water tanks on board (even though I cleanse the water system each year we don't risk that).

The only time we buy water in a bottle is we are caught short when out and about.

Having travelled extensively around the UK and Europe I have never had any problem at all.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We used to re-use our water bottles, but unfortunately, you get a build of some green crap inside the bottle after a while, so we just buy bottled water now, fill them up a few times then bin them, fortunately, they are recyclable.
> 
> Part of the problem I think is down to advice that we have to drink so much every day to keep hydrated, I just drink if I'm thirsty, but how did we get on before this advice? supermarket shelves are full of water now, and we have a worldwide water shortage, no we don't it's all in bottles.


At home i use a glass bottle which is easy to keep clean when away in the motorhome i use the wifes empty bottles the recycle them thats if they get recycled as i understand up to 30% finishes up in land fill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think a lot of what we recycle ends up in a local landfills.


----------



## BHel (May 11, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think a lot of what we recycle ends up in a local landfills.


It might be. In general, the idea of recycling sounds great, but in practice, we will be able to see the results only if all people on the Earth did it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also in the recirculating triangle some councils will take some numbers and others don't.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I always remember the slogan from Friends of the Earth

"Remember when you throw stuff away.......................there is no such place as _away_"


----------



## franciscakur (Aug 10, 2021)

Reducing waste is one of the easiest and most direct ways that individuals can take action on climate change. However, it is more expensive than tossing items into the trash. At https://www.186needabin.com/disposal-bins/ you can get high-quality disposal bins for a reasonable price. Proper waste disposal ensures smooth execution of operations for anybody that owns a home or those that run businesses. It is always important to have somewhere to toss away waste material and have it transported away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the only successful way to reduce waste is to not buy stuff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another way of saving the planet is to shut your PC down & unplug it from the wall.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Another way of saving the planet is to shut your PC down & unplug it from the wall.


Steady on Kev.
Maybe less videos as they are data hungry. E-mails are light loads. Yes one short video is equal to 100,000 e-mails.
But people send then on and round the world without a thought.

Up to last year and covid we frequented Vide Greniers or boot sales picking up the odd item we might use instead of buying new. I felt that was good recycling as often we could also 'move' some things on at our next selling day. Good recycling imho.
But covid has stopped all the boot sale gatherings for virtually two years now. So I guess people will just have bought online adding to extensive pollution and land fill.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is strange how ones mind goes straight to the computer now when you want to buy something. We need a new kettle, Chris has been fiddling with the old one and it sort of works if you fiddle about with it on its stand to get it to connect. My mind went to the computer and then I stopped myself because we have a fantastic hardware shop in our local town where everything they stock is tried and tested by them. Then you can easily take it back if it is a dud.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

there are not many things which need to be constantly on, PVR or set-top boxes of course, phones, wifi repeaters, any medical stuff, but all the rest can be turned off, but how many of us still keep stuff on standby for convenience (I'm very guilty) I do turn the laptops power supply off as it's good for the battery to run down.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I heard someone say, once, that you should not leave the power on at the wall if you unplug something. Is it true? It was about saving the planet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Makes no difference PAt unless you have sockets which illuminate when switched on.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Our large area recycling bins are available for common use. The bin for plastic is usually full soonest with plastic bottled water containers, large and small.

Our tap water tastes awful. We use a carbon filter to remove the taste and the chlorine, then a softener filter jug if using the water for an automatic coffee maker.
On top of that !!!!! Dorli likes fizzy water, so added process is a Sodastream with glass bottles, then bottles go into the 'fridge to cool the water down.
Ice cubes are made from nice clean tasting water.

Plastic bottles? Dorli collects them from the bulging recycling bin to use as drip watering for all the plants she grows. Constant watering is essential in Spain. The plastic bottles last a long time, so multi-used.

And we don't have to lug full water bottles in packs from the supermarket on a regular basis. Cheaper system ? the jury is out; but that's not the point.

Bill


----------

